# TP-Link WR720RN vs WR740RN



## mitraark (Jun 29, 2015)

150Mbps Wireless N Router TL-WR720N - Welcome to TP-LINK

vs

150Mbps Wireless N Router TL-WR740N - Welcome to TP-LINK

WR720RN is priced at Rs 631 on Amazon compared to Rs 864 for the WR740RN

How much will the external antennae matter ? Looking for a simple WiFi router for general internet sharing, no bandwidth control or multiple SSID features required. Just need signal strength to be good enough to access across 3 rooms. 

While being as cheap as possible


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 29, 2015)

Go for the 740N... It performs better than the 720N with more range... Have personally experienced both...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2015)

Go for 740N if you are looking for access upto across 3 Rooms.


----------



## ankushv (Jun 29, 2015)

FYI I have the 841 n with two  5dbi external antenna . The range is the same as my 5 yr old belkin g router .


----------



## mitraark (Jun 30, 2015)

I also have a WR841N. Buying for a friend.

Ordered a WR720N because it's Rs 233 cheaper  #fingerscrossed


----------



## mitraark (Jul 3, 2015)

Set up the WR720N and getting 4-5 MB/s copying file from Homegroup PC, on a laptop 4 rooms 6 walls apart, 15-20 m away. Signal strength is definitely good enough I'd say.


----------

